
Three Individuals Charged for Alleged Roles in Twitter Hack - catacombs
https://www.justice.gov/usao-ndca/pr/three-individuals-charged-alleged-roles-twitter-hack
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24011939).

~~~
catacombs
How is this a dupe? The other link is late to the news and points to a TV
website, while this one goes straight to the DOJ.

~~~
dang
It's the same story. It doesn't make sense to have two threads about the same
story on the front page at the same time. Not only does that split the
discussion, it takes up an extra front page slot, and those are the scarcest
resource on HN
([https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20scarce&sort=byDate&type=comment)).

The salient question is whether the two submissions would lead to
substantially different threads. If not, then we treat them as dupes, even if
they're different articles.

~~~
catacombs
I understand what a dupe is. What I don't understand is how my link, which was
posted several hours before the other one, was considered a dupe.

You say both tell the same story. Then, in that case, the other link should be
the dupe.

